# Sleeping/lying under wheel normal?



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Rex loves to run under his wheel, stretch, then chill out under it. He sometimes falls asleep sitting there under the wheel. What is it with the wheel that he finds appealing? He gets upset when I move him.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

All my hedgies will splat out in their litter boxes under their wheels :roll: :lol:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Quigley sleeps under his wheel too but his is a flying saucer so he ends up moving it all around the cage and making a horrible banging noise. :roll: Which is so much fun at three in the morning! :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi doesn't have space to sleep under his wheel, but sometimes he'll go under the litter box (under the wheel) and sleep there :lol:
He also has this habit of squeezing himself under the wheel and back to the other side before starting to run on his wheel :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Maybe it's like when when we were young & put a tent up in the back yard. Hedgie version of camping out?


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Kashi doesn't have space to sleep under his wheel, but sometimes he'll go under the litter box (under the wheel) and sleep there :lol:
> He also has this habit of squeezing himself under the wheel and back to the other side before starting to run on his wheel :lol:


Pepper does that, too! I've never understood it, it looks so uncomfortable squeezing under there. If I make any comment about it, I get this very squishy annoyed look as well. :lol:


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

PJM said:


> Maybe it's like when when we were young & put a tent up in the back yard. Hedgie version of camping out?


Haha that makes sense! Glad he's not doing it for negative reasons  i love how Rex will stretch real long before crawling under the wheel. It's so cute!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

jinglesharks said:


> Pepper does that, too! I've never understood it, it looks so uncomfortable squeezing under there. If I make any comment about it, I get this very squishy annoyed look as well. :lol:


:lol: I totally know what you're talking about! Their face gets all scrunched up and they're like "eee eee" trying to pull themselves to the other side using their front two paws :lol:


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> jinglesharks said:
> 
> 
> > Pepper does that, too! I've never understood it, it looks so uncomfortable squeezing under there. If I make any comment about it, I get this very squishy annoyed look as well. :lol:
> ...


 :lol: As I was reading this, guess who was squeezing himself under my laptop? And then huffing every time I tried to type! Funny boys.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

jinglesharks said:


> :lol: As I was reading this, guess who was squeezing himself under my laptop? And then huffing every time I tried to type! Funny boys.


How does something, or anything bigger than a bug squeeze under a laptop?! Isn't that space kinda tiny?

Hedgies like to burrow and hide, so it seems normal they "hide" under the wheel... I've seen many do this too!


----------

